# Topics > Agriculture >  Service robots for agriculture, Fraunhofer Institute for Manufacturing Engineering and Automation (Fraunhofer IPA), Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Fraunhofer Institute for Manufacturing Engineering and Automation (Fraunhofer IPA)

ipa.fraunhofer.de/en/expertise/robot-and-assistive-systems/industrial-and-commercial-service-robots/service_robots_for_agriculture.html

----------


## Airicist

»CURT« robot system for the agriculture of the future

Sep 30, 2021




> "CURT" is our vision of a digital robot system for the agriculture of the future.
> The scientists at Fraunhofer IPA are working on the transformation of conventional agriculture. This is characterised by pure cultures, chemical plant protection and their bad effects on the environment. In the future, it should develop into a sustainable and ecological agriculture that interacts symbiotically with its environment to protect our planet and safe its beauty and diversity for future generations. 
>  Technologies like "CURT" are at the service of future farmers and their agriculture.


Kevin Bregler

Simon Kalmbach

----------

